# Connection between Assyrian Christians and Traditional Anglicanism?



## RamistThomist (Jul 12, 2015)

I've been reading a good bit on the Obama Administration's indirect attack on Assyrian Christians. Throughout the reports I've seen a number of traditional Anglican bishops interviewed. I had always thought the Assyrian church was along the lines of the followers of Theodore of Mopsuestia and the like--Distinct from both Rome and Orthodoxy. However, is there an Anglican connectionl


----------

